# Wie skill ich am schnellsten



## scrapid (31. August 2007)

Hi,

wie gesagt wie skill ich am schellsten meinen schneider

als lvl 12 Druide?



Danke im Vorraus

Mfg Scrapid


----------



## Toyuki (31. August 2007)

auf lvl 12 kannst du bis maximal 150
dafür musst nur immer das günstigst produzieren solange es gelb ist


----------



## realten (31. August 2007)

Schneiderei als Druide ? Ich hoffe das ist gut durchdacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .


----------



## scrapid (1. September 2007)

realten schrieb:


> Schneiderei als Druide ? Ich hoffe das ist gut durchdacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja und ich bin Heil Druide!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanidar (2. September 2007)

> ja und ich bin Heil Druide!? angry.gif angry.gif angry.gif angry.gif



Sry aber ich musste echt lachen als ich das gelesen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich an deiner Stelle würde schnell umskillen auf Lederer ^^ Oder irgendeinen anderen Beruf, nur *Keinen!* Schneider xD

Nen freund von mir ist auchn so nen Klassenschizophrenetisches Dingen, (kurz. Dudu) und auch auf den Aprilscherz (Heilbaum) geskillt, aaaber er trägt Leder und was für welchen ^^ In der Arena bekommste ihn einfach nicht down... was mich schon oft verzweifeln hat lassen, naja ^^ 

An deiner Stelle würde ich schnell umskillen sofern du noch im Anfangstadium bist. 

Mfg

Euer PaddY  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheHappyEmo (1. Oktober 2007)

Eine Frage,bringt es viel mehr Orange Sachen zu bauen als gelbe?


----------



## Batista1992 (1. Oktober 2007)

Ja, Orange sachen herrzustellen bringt einen Skillpunkt und gelbe nur manchmal. :-)


----------



## Delhoven (4. Oktober 2007)

Krass Boon verseucht hier.... Alter nimm Schmieden, oder Verzauberer oder halt Lederer, aber was willst du mit Schneider? Lederhealquip 4tw


----------



## vikale (9. Oktober 2007)

Delhoven schrieb:


> Krass Boon verseucht hier.... Alter nimm Schmieden, oder Verzauberer oder halt Lederer, aber was willst du mit Schneider? Lederhealquip 4tw




Das sacht ja schon alles oder?
Denken is manchmal net schlecht bevor man was schreibt.


Isses dein erster Char würd ich dir auch vom schneidern abraten, weil du kein "stoffie" im klassischen sinne bist.
Kostet zu viel geld. Farmberuf und dazu dem Main nehmen wie kürschner-lederer, oder bb-schmied.
Da machste viel mehr geld mit und bekommst besseres equip für deine Klasse raus.

mfg.vikale


----------



## Vanidar (13. Oktober 2007)

> Isses dein erster Char würd ich dir auch vom schneidern abraten, weil du kein "stoffie" im klassischen sinne bist.
> Kostet zu viel geld. Farmberuf und dazu dem Main nehmen wie kürschner-lederer, oder bb-schmied.
> Da machste viel mehr geld mit und bekommst besseres equip für deine Klasse raus.



Eine absolut Klasse erklärung, besser hätte es nicht sein können.

Aber noch ein Tipp am Rande, später auf 70 skill auf Heal, und sorg dafür das du für deine HoT´s ( Heal over Time ) genug Manareg hast ^^

Wie nen paar post vorher hatte ich ja schon erzählt das ich nen Dudu als Friend habe, es recht lustig mit ihm in der Arena oder selbt im Kara Raid, er geht zum Verrecken nicht oom ^^ Er hat so eine perverse Manareg ^^

Aber zurück zum Thema, als Dudu würd ich zum Alchi raten, Als Nebenberuf Kräuterkunde nehmen, so kannst du nämlich auch noch gut Geld machen, da die Tränke und Kräuter im Ah für sehr viel Gold weggehen.

Mfg

PaddY 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

